# Alice in Wonderland (Tim Burton)



## StereoXGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some promo images of the new Alice in Wonderland, coming out next year! The book itself is pretty trippy, but with Tim Burton directing...this one should be quite interesting!










































Source: Alice in Wonderland Pictures - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't wait! Those pictures are really mesmerizing, very beautiful imagery.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool, i'll probably watch it..

But the faces in the flowers scare the [email protected] out of me! And Tweedledee and Tweedledum are freaky too..

And what on earth is that scary clown puppet thing third from the bottom!

I do get startled easily.. i mean the Munchkins on Wisard of Oz and Oompaloompas totally freak me out... Yikes!

(i don't watch scary movies at all )

Personal issues aside..





It does look beautifully filmed, very creative and artistic..


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! They're scary! Can't wait to see it though.


----------



## Karren (Jul 14, 2009)

No skeletons? Not the living dead version I guess?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And what on earth is that scary clown puppet thing third from the bottom! That's the Queen of Hearts aka "The Red Queen" (played by Helena Bonham Carter)!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's the Queen of Hearts aka "The Red Queen" (played by Helena Bonham Carter)! OHH! lol. That makes sense.Wow, she sure does look evil. I know i wouldn't want to ever accidentally bump into her


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 14, 2009)

Can't wait until this comes out!! I LOVE Tim Burton movies and this one is going to be awesome.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this will become another classic Tim Burton movie - it looks amazing!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 14, 2009)

I really want to see this!


----------



## Darla (Jul 14, 2009)

i always found the Tim Burton imagery somewhat scary. he is good at what he does.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 14, 2009)

I love Tim Burton! Helena is perfect for the queen.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 14, 2009)

Very much looking forward to this!


----------



## P.I.T.A (Jul 14, 2009)

*I think Alice in Wonderland has been waiting for Tim Burton to bring it back to life. He is AMAZING! He's going to make it be seen how it's meant to be seen. Trippy. His films never disappoint me. I can't wait till it comes out.*


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 14, 2009)

Tim Burton's stuff is so imaginative!

I think there is something a bit 'Gwen Stefani-ish' to some of those pictures. And is that anne hathaway? who is she supposed to be?


----------



## Maysie (Jul 15, 2009)

I am so excited about this movie it's ridiculous!!! Tim Burton's movies are always so amazing and have such cool imagery.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 15, 2009)

jonny depp :]

this should be a nice one.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tim Burton's stuff is so imaginative!
I think there is something a bit 'Gwen Stefani-ish' to some of those pictures. And is that anne hathaway? who is she supposed to be?

alice


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif alice Anne Hathaway is the White Queen. Alice is played by Mia Wasikowska.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anne Hathaway is the White Queen. Alice is played by Mia Wasikowska.



oh just kidding, lol.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 15, 2009)

oooo i can wait to see this one,Tim burton is amazing,added Helena ,Johnny Depp n Anne hathaway,should be awesome


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty excited about the movie! It opens just in time for my next birthday. Noting good is ever at the movies around my birthday.

I use to think I was Alice when I was little LOL! And Tim Buton's adaption of the story sounds very interesting and different.

Oh, and here's another pic from the movie:


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 19, 2009)

ooow yeah



I think this film will be amazing!!!

Of course with JD in it and I love movies with humans in a dream/fantasy world.

Something like Pan's Labyrinth, do you know this movie? It's the best!

As a child the movie scared me... I still think it's got that freaky scary thing going on.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 19, 2009)

the actress for alice looks older than I was expecting... I reckon this will be really interesting though


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the actress for alice looks older than I was expecting... I reckon this will be really interesting though Yeah the setting of the movie is suppose to take place years afers Alice's first adventure in Wonderland. 

And apparently there's going to be a love story between Alice and the Mad Hatter.
This is going to be far different than what we're use to seeing from a _Wonderland _movie.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 21, 2009)

Nooo ! Why did i click ? There's drool all over my keyboard now !

I'm sure it's going to be different, i mean, it's Tim Burton, he doesn't really do things in the usual way. Still looks like fun.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2009)

Trailer has just been released!! Watch it here.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, Adrienne you beat me to it!





I think it's visually stunning! I'm even more anxious than I was before to see it! What about Johnny and Helena don't they look incredibly freaky? Man this movie is going to be amazing!

My sister came to my room last night with tears in her eyes (I thought someone had died) and she said: "I just saw The Alice In Wonderland trailer it looks beautiful!" LOL!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol!! It is a bit scary looking but it literally looks like Tim Burton at his best. I can't wait!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 24, 2009)

oh NICE! Alice in wonderland was always one of my favorite cartoons, i always thought it was kind of creepy in a way, but then intriguing, i'd LOVE to see this movie cause i love Tim Burton! i also loved Edward Scissorhands so this one should be good!


----------



## P.I.T.A (Jul 24, 2009)

*I just watched the preview &amp; I can not wait to see this movie. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, Tim Burton is amazing and never disappoints me. Also, in unrelated news, for those of you that care, I also watched the 2 New Moon trailors that were released at Comic-Con yesterday....OMG!!!! November is tooooooo far away!*


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I just watched the preview &amp; I can not wait to see this movie. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, Tim Burton is amazing and never disappoints me. Also, in unrelated news, for those of you that care, I also watched the 2 New Moon trailors that were released at Comic-Con yesterday....OMG!!!! November is tooooooo far away!* Girl you need to join the Twilight Group here!!! We're all Twilight junkies there lol.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 24, 2009)

This trailer looks stunning, and it comes in 3d


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 24, 2009)

march 5th :[ that's sooo far away


----------



## magosienne (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, exciting trailer ! Johnny looks fantastic !


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so excited about this film, I could seriously start counting down.

If it's anything less than totally creepy I'll be dissapointed haha


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know whether to be totally creeped out or excited to see it!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I found this new song by Avril Lavigne for the soundtrack called Alice. I'm not a huge fan but I quite like the song



.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 11, 2010)

This movie looks fantastic! I adore Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah it's a great song, really like it.

And I can't wait to see the movie






it really looks great


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm over Tim Burton, but I heard great word of mouth so far... Still not too excited.


----------

